# Delamination/curing problem inside a carbon frame bottom bracket



## MatthiasGr (16. Januar 2019)

I got a replacement front triangle for my carbon frame. When assembling the bike back together I discovered that the bottom bracket inside has a delamination/bad curing problem. If you are a carbon expert please tell me how bad is it?


----------



## saturno (18. Januar 2019)

ask here:

https://www.carbon-bike-service.eu/

https://www.carborep.de/carbonrahmen-reparatur/

https://www.polytube-cycles.de/ueber-mich/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MatthiasGr (18. Januar 2019)

saturno schrieb:


> ask here:
> 
> https://www.carbon-bike-service.eu/
> 
> ...



Thanks. I will do that. Extremely helpful answer!


----------

